# SSD as Boot Drive



## SachinJ. (May 2, 2013)

I just Got new corsair 160Gb SSD.I am planning to put it as the primary boot drive.as SSD's are way faster than Disk Drives.
I want to install windows 8.

My PC config is-
core i3 - 2120 2'nd generation cpu
Gigabyte B75M-D3H mobo
6 Gb DDR RAM
2TB + 1TB + 500 GB HDD

Other Hard drives will be storing my movies and other data.

is it a good choice?


----------



## Myth (May 2, 2013)

By choice, you mean the  SSD as the primary drive ? 
I dont think it serves any other purpose

PS: You could have taken the h77 mobo. The srt feature boosts the performance.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2013)

SachinJ. said:


> I just Got new corsair 160Gb SSD.I am planning to put it as the primary boot drive.as SSD's are way faster than Disk Drives.
> I want to install windows 8.
> 
> My PC config is-
> ...



what other choice do you have ?  yes, use the SSD as boot drive ( make sure you set the bios settings properly ) and iget a gfx card and install few of your faavorite games/apps on the SSD to enjoy faster loading. 

BTW, do post in the right section ... *Mod note : thread Moved*


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2013)

Yeah it'll be good. Windows does boot lot faster from a SSD from what I've heard.
Install applications like Photoshop on the SSD, they'll really benefit from fast read-write speed.


----------



## SachinJ. (May 3, 2013)

Myth said:


> By choice, you mean the  SSD as the primary drive ?
> I dont think it serves any other purpose
> 
> PS: You could have taken the h77 mobo. The srt feature boosts the performance.



What do you mean by other purpose? What is art. Feature in h77 mobo?


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 3, 2013)

SachinJ. said:


> What do you mean by other purpose? What is art. Feature in h77 mobo?



Dude.. simply dont worry about anything for now and install your Windows on SSD.

Remember to remove your HDD while installing windows on SSD.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2013)

why there's a need to remove HDD to install windows on SSD ?


----------

